
Many Eyes on Rails - mattmcknight
http://manyeyes.alphaworks.ibm.com/blog/2008/11/21/many-eyes-on-rails/
======
henning
Rails is five years old and based on proven patterns that are much older. I
can't believe posts like this still get written.

------
cosmo7
I'd be interested to hear the advantages Rails offers for data visualization
compared to, say, a .NET-based site. Are there any Rails features that help
deliver client-side-heavy content?

------
thaiyoshi
Cool but I wished the post gave more details.

